# 2009 LGB items delayed or canceled by Marklin



## Martin Goller (Feb 12, 2008)

Some buzz in the German forums.

See the actual marklin information here:
http://www.lokshop.de/e_default.htm
Click on the PDF file, or see the thumbmails. 

"storniert" = canceled

"Bestellannahme ist moeglich" = can still be ordered (but these are delayed to 2010). 

Martin


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

The majority of the items affected are Märklin and Trix items.

The situation with the LGB items is as follows:

Delivery delayed to the first half of 2010 (these items can still be ordered):


L23390 RhB Triebwagen ABe 4/4 33 
L25811 DR Dampflok 99 7245-6, ohne Sound 
L25812 DR Dampflok 99 7245-6, mit Sound 
L28510 StLB Diesellok VL 21 
L30523 RhB Speisewagen WR 3810 
L30740 Hist. HSB-Personenwagen KB 900-501 
L31553 RhB Werkstattwagen X9079 
L33740 Pressnitztalbahn Museumswag. KA4 970-003

L35740 HSB Personenwagen KB 900-518


Items below are cancelled completely:

L21410 RhB Traktor Tm 2/2 17 
L21940 DB Diesellok 220 076-4 Epoche IV 
L23593 ÖBB Diesellok 2092.04 
L24330 Rottentraktor 
L33665 RhB Panoramawagen 
L41254 RhB Mohrenkopf Uce 8027 
L41284 MOB Güterwagen GLACIER 
L41616 DB Selbstentladewagen 
L41633 ÖBB Fahrradwagen 16815-8 
L42620 ÖBB Schotterwagen 91797-6 
L43623 ÖBB Rungenwagen 36864-2 
L44390 DR Packwagen 975-103 
L70340 Startset Santa Fe Pers.-Zug 230V 
L70410 Startset Zirkus 230V 
L70440 Startset PRR Güterzug 230V 
L72340 Santa Fe Personenzug, Starterset 120V 
L72410 Startset Zirkus 120V US 
L72440 PRR Güterzug, Starterset 120V 
L74340 Startset Santa Fe Pers.-Zug 240V AU 
L74410 Startset Zirkus 240V AU 
L74440 Startset PRR Güterzug 240V AU 
L77340 Startset Santa Fe Pers.-Zug 120V Jpn 
L77410 Startset Zirkus 120V Jpn 
L77440 Startset PRR Güterzug 120V Jpn 
L78340 Startset Santa Fe Pers.-Zug 240V UK 
L78410 Startset Zirkus 240V UK 
L78440 Startset PRR Güterzug 240V UK


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

I must have missed an episode in this saga. The last I heard the company was without funds. So, who is building these things - and how?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

If this is true then... 










wait 2 years to see who gets whats left


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By stanman on 03/06/2009 1:05 PM
I must have missed an episode in this saga. The last I heard the company was without funds. So, who is building these things - and how? 


Possibly product already in the warehouse or the parts were already in-house and the bankruptcy officials authorized assembly to try to recoup costs as better than trying to liquidate parts that are useless without the other parts as a whole. I also think there was another factory that somehow was considered outside of the bankruptcy and continued to operate, but is has now been sucked into the morass.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By stanman on 03/06/2009 1:05 PM
I must have missed an episode in this saga. The last I heard the company was without funds. So, who is building these things - and how?




Stan -
Looks as if there is a lot of misinformation floating around in the US.

Marklin consists of a number of individual but related companies.

Their main location is in Göppingen, Germany, a secondary location in Nürnberg, and then a manufacturing plant in Györ, Hungary and a third-party manufacture in China.

There are also a few holding companies - some with the Marklin name attached and some not, like Adler Toys.


Don't ask me why the structure is set up this way, it's somehow related to the way the company is financially structured and where the investments come from.

Now, the parts of the company that have asked for and have been granted insolvency protection (ie creditors can't currently collect on their debts and shut down the company) are the Göppingen and Nürnberg locations.

Those locations manufacture relatively little, people at those locations are mostly support staff - the manufacturing locations are Hungary and China and neither one of those is affected.

What has happened is that the courts have appointed an insolvency administrator, M. Pluta, who has now taken over and runs the show at Marklin temporarily until May when he will consider offers from investors to buy the company.

A number of Senior Marklin executives have been fired, external consultant who apparently collected close to 40M Euros during the three years Marklin was under Kingsbridge, have been shown the door and the latest is that Pluta wants to close down the Nürnberg operation which currently employs about 60 people. Makes sense to me since under Kingsbridge something like 300 people were dismissed at Göppingen so they should have the facilities to absorb whatever Nürnberg staff they need.

Under German law, if a company is granted insolvency protection, the employees are guaranteed three months of salary, so the staff at Göppingen and Nürnberg is currently getting paid.


Pluta who currently runs the company has stated a number of times that it's business as usual at Marklin and dealers in Europe have placed substantial orders after the insolvency date of the 4th of February. A commercial layout in Hamburg placed a 100 000 Euro order and a dealer in Switzerland an order for over 500 000 Euros. According to Pluta, orders are coming in better than expected - he also has, he says, roughly 60 investor groups who are interested in buying Marklin.


So once this is all said and done - it looks like Kingsbridge and Goldman Sachs are the big loosers here - they invested 61M Euros and it's doubtful they see ny of that money again.

Delaying some products and cancelling others actually makes a lot of sense from a business point of view. Marklin announced over 500 new items at the Nurnberg Fair, that seems more than the market can absorb and Pluta with his team and input from Marklin/LGB went through the list and chopped whatever they felt were not viable products in the short term. 


This should bring you up to date.


----------



## gtrainman (Jan 5, 2008)

Hum, seems to me that history is about to repeat its self.


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

Knut - thanks for the fine explanation. I hadn't seen any of that.


----------

